# Tips For A Saltwater Beginner ~



## foxxi (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey you all!

I'm looking to switch my 55 gallon freshwater to a saltwater. It looks like I am going to have to get rid of all my equipment and replace w/ new equipment?
I have been reading up a lot on what will be necessary to maintain a healthy saltwater aquarium, and will continue to do so, but I would also love some advice from you all!

So........I would like to go all out w/ fish and plants.......
If you owned a tank like this, what equipment would you use, and what advice could you give me?

One important things is I'd like to do this as cheaply as possible, though I know it will still be rather expensive. I'm just a poor college student! o:

I found one $26 saltwater filter for a 55 gallon at Petco:
http://www.petco.com/product/2402/Marineland-Penguin-BIO-Wheel-Power-Filters.aspx

Would this be a good filter? I was thinking I could possibly use the more expensive 70 gallon filter to make it cleaner, though I was worried about water pressure haha 





Thanks for your advice in advance!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

First off... don't feed the vultures... don't shop at petco. It seems that you have confused corals with plants. I would suggest reading a bit more before getting into saltwater.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, foxxi, welcome to the forum! I do not have a saltwater tank, but have often considered it- here's what I considered: 1. MONEY:Salt water tanks are just plain more expensive! The price for one fish or invertabrates, corals, etc. is more than freshwater. Sometimes, way more. 2. TIME: Salt is a bit more touchy, and so, a good saltwater aquariast has to spend plenty of time on his new hobby. 3.STABILITY: Moving an aquarium is stressful; stressful to you, and to the fish. Potentially deadly, to the fish. Saltwater even more so. 
As a college student, do you have plenty of money, lots of extra time, and a predictable, long term living situation? If you do, and still want a saltwater aquarium, my advice is to find a local, independent fish store who has saltwater, and start hanging out there. Get to know the owner, and start picking his brain. (spending money at his store frequently will help loosen him up!). Having a friend or mentor who is experienced in saltwater is worth an entire bookshelf full of books! I am not trying to be discouraging, here, just being real. I think saltwater tanks are beautiful, and the fish are amazing, and I admire people who have them. I also think the beautiful, delicate creatures who depend on us for their lives deserve our complete commitment and dedication. Good luck!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

dont skimp on what helps your fish breathe.. a quality filter all the way


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Best advice is to GO SLOW!!! Most people do not like to hear this, but you have to be patient in the SW hobby.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

If i was at college i would wait a bit because when you say not expensive thats not an option. My sw in a 24 gallon and over 2 years its cost me over 1k :-( 

Look in my signiture it will have a link to my sw thread


----------

